# Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues



## hambergler (Sep 24, 2014)

I just wanted inform you of this since I read this site all the time. 
http://imgur.com/Djil1md
This is for the iPhone 6 only. It appears to be fine on the 5s and I'm not sure about the 6 plus.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 24, 2014)

Unfortunately iOS uses a web browser that is not fully HTML5 standards compliant, not unlike the dreaded Internet Explorer 6 of the 90s. So sites have to code around it because of its marketshare which is not really fair to the web developers.

What Apple should do, is get with the program and stop releasing proprietary stuff. But, it appears proprietary stuff is Apple's specialty, heh.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2014)

If you want to Notify CR Guy, send him a e-mail. He does not read all the forum posts. He uses a iphone, so if the new Apple IOS is not working right with the site, he will try to make changes as soon as the forum software is updated.


----------



## nonac (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm currently on the site with an iPhone 6 and all looks good to me.


----------



## hambergler (Sep 24, 2014)

nonac said:


> I'm currently on the site with an iPhone 6 and all looks good to me.



Everything is working for me except the front page

Also I am using desktop version not the mobile version of the site on safari.


----------



## lycan (Sep 24, 2014)

maybe your iphone is already in an iBendable state ;D

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2767465/On-bend-er-Just-days-iPhone-6-Plus-launched-come-reports-bends-leave-pocket-long.html


----------



## Skywise (Sep 24, 2014)

lycan said:


> maybe your iphone is already in an iBendable state ;D
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2767465/On-bend-er-Just-days-iPhone-6-Plus-launched-come-reports-bends-leave-pocket-long.html



Hey, that's the new flexible screen technology!! ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

```
<p>If you’re running an iOS 8 device and using Safari, you may experience issues viewing Canon Rumors.</p>
<p>To fix this, simply empty the cache for Safari on your iOS 8 device and all should be good. There are no issues with iOS 7 or if you’re using another browser such as Chrome.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## KacperP (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

Apple approach is kinda "Off-roads are not adapted to our off-road wehicle" all over again.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

I've "upgraded" my ipad 4 to iOS 8 and it's made a right mess of everything. I strongly advise anyone with an ipad to leave iOS 8 well alone for the time being.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

Or, how about a Canon Rumors app, that'll have the forums fully integrated?

Largest English rumour site for Canon in the world...yup, an app sounds long overdue.


----------



## slclick (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

If this turns into an Apple bashing or fanboi lynching...........blurgh


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



slclick said:


> If this turns into an Apple bashing or fanboi lynching...........blurgh



I'm definitely getting less DR since installing iOS 8 .........


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

Still not working right. Lost the nav bar at the top


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Sabaki said:


> Or, how about a Canon Rumors app, that'll have the forums fully integrated?
> 
> Largest English rumour site for Canon in the world...yup, an app sounds long overdue.



It's on its way with a new site design, more content, and an updated forum.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



East Wind Photography said:


> Still not working right. Lost the nav bar at the top



I'm going to go ahead and just blame iOS 8's version of Safari. I've seen the issue on 2 iOS 8 devices and clearing the cache and restarting the browser fixed it. To me it's just a stylesheet getting corrupted in cache. The issue doesn't happen in any other browser running on iOS 8.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Canon Rumors said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Or, how about a Canon Rumors app, that'll have the forums fully integrated?
> ...



Very cool, can't wait


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

iOS 8 has a ton of bugs. I have been using it for most of the summer through my Developer Account. There were actually very few betas for this release...makes me wonder if they wanted to just get it out in time for the new phones. 

Either way, Wifi is slow or doesn't connect, apps crash like crazy, and battery performance is a mess. Location Services keeps running in the background for system services too, which is strange. 

iOS 8.0.1, which was released today, is a mess too. The over-the-air update through the phone or iPad system preferences caused the devices to drop cellular reception and Touch ID capabilities.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



R1-7D said:


> iOS 8 has a ton of bugs. I have been using it for most of the summer through my Developer Account. There were actually very few betas for this release...makes me wonder if they wanted to just get it out in time for the new phones.
> 
> Either way, Wifi is slow or doesn't connect, apps crash like crazy, and battery performance is a mess. Location Services keeps running in the background for system services too, which is strange.
> 
> iOS 8.0.1 which was released today is a mess too. The over-the-air update through the phone or iPad system preferences caused the devices to drop cellular reception and Touch ID capabilities.



Is there any way of re loading the previous iOS ?


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Sporgon said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > iOS 8 has a ton of bugs. I have been using it for most of the summer through my Developer Account. There were actually very few betas for this release...makes me wonder if they wanted to just get it out in time for the new phones.
> ...



Yes, there's three ways of fixing the issue:

1) I believe Apple is still pushing iOS 8.0.0 through iTunes. So, if you've updated to the newest version through Over The Air, then you can connect to your phone and have it restored to the old version. 

2) You can manually download the 8.0.1 IPSW file from another source online. Check www.MacRumors.com in the iPhone forums for download links. 

3) Similar to step 2. Find an iOS 7 IPSW file and restore through iTunes using the Option + Restore method.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



R1-7D said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Many thanks for info.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Sporgon said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Magic Lantern? :


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



lycan said:


> maybe your iphone is already in an iBendable state ;D
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2767465/On-bend-er-Just-days-iPhone-6-Plus-launched-come-reports-bends-leave-pocket-long.html



While I'm not a fan of Apple the _company_, I've always felt that Apple's _hardware_ was pretty impressive. The iPhone 6 (and 6+) are a huge departure from the normally great Apple hardware status quo. Steve is likely rolling in his grave. How embarassing. :-\


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Skywise said:


> lycan said:
> 
> 
> > maybe your iphone is already in an iBendable state ;D
> ...



Are you sure? I thought Apple use that technology on their 5S as well.


----------



## weixing (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



cliffwang said:


> Skywise said:
> 
> 
> > lycan said:
> ...


Hi,
Apple will said that this is a special feature of the iPhone 6+... you can bend the iPhone 6+ to fit your face contour... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



slclick said:


> If this turns into an Apple bashing or fanboi lynching...........blurgh


----------



## CTJohn (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

Oh!!! Apple not perfect? I'm shocked.


----------



## mill (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

I am running iOS 6 on a iPhone 4 and the past couple of months I have been getting this message when trying to read the forums:






Well an iPhone 6 is being transported towards my local post office, so hopefully that problem will be solved for me by the end of the day..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*

There seem to be a unusually large number of issues with the Iphone 6 and IOS 8. I'd wait and see.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/bad-week-for-apple-bent-phones-followed-by-flawed-ios-update-092514.html


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Canon Rumors Site & iOS 8 Issues*



Sporgon said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > If this turns into an Apple bashing or fanboi lynching...........blurgh
> ...


You think you have problems...... I have a black rotary dial phone and I can't figure out how to download anything to it.....


----------

